# So, I'm just gonna say it.



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

Look, I get that things like read notifications on notes, watchbacks, nuking comments, etc. won't work - but why on earth can't I read my notes, watches, comments, and recent submissions while FA's in read only mode? It bugs me that this doesn't work, but you've spent the time to add a 'deceased' status for dead folks and do this 'sigma' redesign which frankly is way, way worse than the current design as far as usability.

I get that read-only mode isn't something you guys shift into often, and I also appreciate that this place is volunteer-only. I understand the challenges behind what you have to do; I write software for a living, also. It's just that I know I use FA as a mode of primary communication with people, and I also know that plenty of other folks need access to that sort of information way, way more than I do - like, say, artists doing commissions. Considering you know that you've become the focal point of art in an entirely art-based community, some effort should be spent updating stuff like notes so that they can be viewed while you're in read only.

Just my $.02, since we're clearly heading into an indeterminably long downtime.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

You cannot read messages in read only mode because that would change the your notifications on file, which would be counter intuitive of putting the site into read only mode in the first place.

Just chill and wait until the site comes back fully online...

=>.>=


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 24, 2010)

It's been on read only for less than a day. It's only for the database transfer.
It's not like this one day of a freeze will kill you to go do something else.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm assuming reading notes would normally alter the database, such as dismissing notifications and stuff.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'm assuming reading notes would normally alter the database, such as dismissing notifications and stuff.


 
All changes to the database need to be initiated in code; since the site clearly knows it's in read only, they could easily throw up a notice where the read-only error currently is and say 'hey, you can read notes, buuuut they're not gonna wind up marked as read' and simply show you the content of the notes.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

It's hardly the end of the world.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> It's hardly the end of the world.


where did i say it was the end of the world

this is feedback. i'm not crying, i don't care terribly much, i just know it's been an annoyance for me and i barely need the site. i can only imagine what an artist making their living off commissions is feeling right now without access to their inbox.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> All changes to the database need to be initiated in code; since the site clearly knows it's in read only, they could easily throw up a notice where the read-only error currently is and say 'hey, you can read notes, buuuut they're not gonna wind up marked as read' and simply show you the content of the notes.


 
or, to simplify things, because some most people don't read, they just block it for the short time it's in read only mode.

Seriously, chill dude....


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> where did i say it was the end of the world
> 
> this is feedback. i'm not crying, i don't care terribly much, i just know it's been an annoyance for me and i barely need the site. i can only imagine what an artist making their living off commissions is feeling right now without access to their inbox.


 
I get what you're saying, my point was that they probably thought that people would be able to handle several hours of downtime without the entire community falling to pieces.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> All changes to the database need to be initiated in code; since the site clearly knows it's in read only, they could easily throw up a notice where the read-only error currently is and say 'hey, you can read notes, buuuut they're not gonna wind up marked as read' and simply show you the content of the notes.


 
Well yes in theory, but the current site isn't known for it's clever design decisions. I think they should replace every error message or unexpected situation with a blue screen and some random hex code.

0x16234163524 PORN_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL_TO_DICKS

SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, LOVE FA.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Well yes in theory, but the current site isn't known for it's clever design decisions.



Which is why there's a problem in the first place.....

=>.>=



> I think they should replace every error message or unexpected situation with a blue screen and some random hex code.


 
That would confuse a bunch of people....

And would be funny as all hell.

=^.^=


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Well yes in theory, but the current site isn't known for it's clever design decisions. I think they should replace every error message or unexpected situation with a blue screen and some random hex code.
> 
> 0x16234163524 PORN_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL_TO_DICKS
> 
> SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE, LOVE FA.


 
I fully support this.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

So, I'm just gonna say it. 

You're stupid.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So, I'm just gonna say it.
> 
> You're stupid.


 
Great, IDGAF


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> Considering you know that you've become the focal point of art in an entirely art-based community, some effort should be spent updating stuff like notes so that they can be viewed while you're in read only.



Yes, lets get the very few people/only person working on FA to spend their limited time working on a minor issue that only occurs during a mode that is only seen for a few days each year[sup]_[citation needed]_[/sup]

Totally worth it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2010)

We've used "Read Only Mode" about... 3 times in the past five years. And not for very long.

Would you rather we just have "FA is currently offline due to changes"? We're porting over the database. Once it starts, things can't change on it. Messages/notifications are database update items.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Just because they say it's going to take just three hours, doesn't mean it _will_ take three hours. Get over it.

Also, using obscure acronyms doesn't make you cool


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We've used "Read Only Mode" about... 3 times in the past five years. And not for very long.
> 
> Would you rather we just have "FA is currently offline due to changes"? We're porting over the database. Once it starts, things can't change on it. Messages/notifications are database update items.


 
Fair enough, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just because they say it's going to take just three hours, doesn't mean it _will_ take three hours. Get over it.


 We hit a lot of unforeseen snags. It's unfortunate, but life will move on.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We hit a lot of unforeseen snags. It's unfortunate, but life will move on.


 No it won't. People can't comment on their favorite fetish porn. 

THE SKY IS FALLING WHAT DO WE DO


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We hit a lot of unforeseen snags. It's unfortunate, but life will move on.


 
For you maybe, but what about the thousands of poor furries who will _die_ if they can't see new artwork every 20 minutes?

You murderer!


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just because they say it's going to take just three hours, doesn't mean it _will_ take three hours. Get over it.


 
I'm still not sure why people think I'm upset about the length of time, angry in any way, incapable of handling the downtime, or otherwise all that concerned in the end. I attempted to log in, I couldn't look at my messages, it didn't make sense, I remarked on it. A half dozen people who had nothing to offer because they weren't qualified to provide an answer dropped in to remark I had no life and make assumptions, I got my answer, and we're done. I'm not upset. I'm just saying.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just because they say it's going to take just three hours, doesn't mean it _will_ take three hours. Get over it.
> 
> Also, using obscure acronyms doesn't make you cool


 
But a 10k post count does, amirite?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> it didn't make sense, I remarked on it. A half dozen people who had nothing to offer because they weren't qualified to provide an answer dropped in to remark I had no life and make assumptions, I got my answer, and we're done. I'm not upset. I'm just saying.


 Except it does make sense. Why would they waste time to code something specifically for when it's in read-only when it's been in read only for probably less than a day total in its existence? Not being able to check your messages for 10 hours isn't really a big problem. It's not like your grandma is sending you a message telling you to call 911 because she fell and can't get up.



protocollie said:


> But a 10k post count does, amirite?


 No, it doesn't, but I'm sensing some misplaced anger.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We hit a lot of unforeseen snags. It's unfortunate, but life will move on.


 
No it won't, this is one of the first signs of the apocalypse. Soon all shall be consumed by hellfire and torment and the skies themselves shall fall, dashed upon the wreckage of our civilization.

Or it, ya know... _might_ get better.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> But a 10k post count does, amirite?


 I never said it did. 

It just shows I'm a lifeless fuck though right?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> Fair enough, thanks for the reply.


 
You were given that info pretty much to being with....

=>.>=


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 24, 2010)

Something obvious just occurred to me.

Why are the view counters still going up if it's in read only mode? The lonely guy has 4052 views so far.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Something obvious just occurred to me.
> 
> Why are the view counters still going up if it's in read only mode? The lonely guy has 4052 views so far.


 
Well clearly... uh... it's magic

(Seperate database?)


----------



## FancyMissLady (Jul 24, 2010)

protocollie said:


> I'm still not sure why people think I'm upset about the length of time, angry in any way, incapable of handling the downtime, or otherwise all that concerned in the end. I attempted to log in, I couldn't look at my messages, it didn't make sense, I remarked on it. A half dozen people who had nothing to offer because they weren't qualified to provide an answer dropped in to remark I had no life and make assumptions, I got my answer, and we're done. I'm not upset. I'm just saying.


 

I'm with you on this. 
Sorry you had to get a remark from everyone and their mom before they even read (and comprehended) your post. I am glad you got your answer- and it was an informative one at that. C: Now -I- know!


----------



## robomilk (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm with OP. Really, if the site can display submissions, journals, etc. (aka, read from the database), then it could do the same with notifications (which are also read from database). Changes to notifications are initiated by the user, so just disable to user controls to do that and you're all good. 

A trivial thing, but it makes the site much more practically usable while in read-only mode, and wouldn't take long to do unless the site code is just complete fuck-up.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 24, 2010)

robomilk said:


> A trivial thing, but it makes the site much more practically usable while in read-only mode, and wouldn't take long to do unless the site code is just complete fuck-up.


 
The code _is_ just complete fuck-up, to hear Yak put it. For example, Fender has to do 389 database edits just to wipe his nose.

Joking aside, the problem I think is that all of the message center panels have clickable buttons that submit changes to the database. They'd have to edit the code of those pages directly in order to make that stuff inaccessible, and then revert the edits when they're finished. It's easier to just add those pages to a sort of blacklist of pages that redirect to the "read-only mode" error.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> The code _is_ just complete fuck-up, to hear Yak put it. For example, Fender has to do 389 database edits just to wipe his nose.
> 
> Joking aside, the problem I think is that all of the message center panels have clickable buttons that submit changes to the database. They'd have to edit the code of those pages directly in order to make that stuff inaccessible, and then revert the edits when they're finished. It's easier to just add those pages to a sort of blacklist of pages that redirect to the "read-only mode" error.


 
Which is why its the way it is.

And yes, even Yak himself has on occasion made references to the fact that the site's coding sucks ass and needs overhauling, but Ferrox is slated to have a simultaneous release with Duke Nukem Forever......


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Look, there was a warning of an outage going on for what.. the past three days?
Any important notes your just HAD to have, you should have copied to a word file.

Just be glad it's actually in read only mode and not completely offline.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe you should go outside for a few hours.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Maybe you should go outside for a few hours.


 
ARE YOU INSANE?!
The sun will KILL you!


----------



## SkippOtter (Jul 24, 2010)

Anybody using an ART GALLERY as a PRIMARY MEANS OF COMMUNICATION needs to get a life.

And an email account.

Seriously.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

^ THIS


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't use email because I am incredibly disorganized and am part of the ED mailing list, so it gets lost amidst that.

I should set aside an email for that use though.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> I'm sorry, I don't use email because I am incredibly disorganized and am part of the ED mailing list, so it gets lost amidst that.
> 
> I should set aside an email for that use though.


 
Use gmail?


----------

